
Breakthrough ‘parallel reality’ display technology promises to personalize world - AnatMl2
https://www.geekwire.com/2018/breakthrough-parallel-reality-display-technology-promises-personalize-world-without-goggles/
======
kevinlisota
I saw this demo in person and was more than a little surprised. Could
completely change how we interact with digital displays in the future.

------
mikesteele
Game changer

